
Porn Industry to Take on BitTorrent Sites - nickb
http://torrentfreak.com/porn-industry-to-take-on-bittorrent-sites-070910/
======
asdflkj
If they go after individual users, this might be much more effective than when
RIAA did it. Most people would much rather settle than get that kind of
publicity, especially if their tastes are less than mainstream.

~~~
rms
That could work, but this article makes them out to be completely clueless.

